

Strolling through “Nigeria’s Best Buy” (A Photo Essay) - kunle
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/06/strolling-through-nigerias-best-buy-a-photo-essay/

======
wankerrific
I'm sorry, but does anyone see the unintentional sarcasm of this article.
Sarah lacy - tech tw*t.

